# What to do with old code books?



## MikeC

My office is moving and property maintenance is leaving (YIPPEE!!!!).  While packing and moving some stuff around, it became obvious that I have entirely too many books just taking up space.  I have old CABO and BOCA books as well as some of the original ICC codes.  After much consideration, I decided that most of the pre 2000 books have to go.

So, on to my question - do these have any value?  Many are in decent, almost unused condition.  I hate the thought of just tossing them into recycle bin.


----------



## cda

Yes for when a code question comes up about Hammurabi's building Code on a building built back than, that you we working on

Or when someone has a 1956 code question on this site

Or see if they sell:::

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/classified-section/


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Local Library


----------



## fatboy

I'd would hang on to at least one of any of your past adopted codes forever. I frequently am looking to see when this or that went into the code.

As cda said, post hem up on his forum.


----------



## MikeC

fatboy said:
			
		

> I'd would hang on to at least one of any of your past adopted codes forever.


I have established that as being the year 2000.  That is when Pennsylvania established the state uniform construction code.

As for selling them, they are property of the city.  Any sale would need to go through the standard process.  I was just checking to see if it would even be worth my time.


----------



## Frank

keep at least one of each forever--I would every so often have to pull the old books out (back to 1948) and bemoan the fact I did not have the earlier ones that are lost to time.


----------



## Frank

MikeC said:
			
		

> I have established that as being the year 2000.  That is when Pennsylvania established the state uniform construction code.As for selling them, they are property of the city.  Any sale would need to go through the standard process.  I was just checking to see if it would even be worth my time.


Were there codes there before that?


----------



## cda

Hammurabi's ....


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Frank said:
			
		

> keep at least one of each forever--I would every so often have to pull the old books out (back to 1948) and bemoan the fact I did not have the earlier ones that are lost to time.


Back when  it was less than 20 pages.

Ah, the good ol days.

Brent


----------



## ICE

There used to be a coffee shop at the library that would give a free cup and a piece of pie to anyone who brought a book in for recycle.  Any book was game.  When the new phone books arrived I went around the neighborhood and collected a bunch of them.  I gave them to the secretaries at city hall.  The ladies put on a few pounds.


----------



## cda

ICE said:
			
		

> There used to be a coffee shop at the library that would give a free cup and a piece of pie to anyone who brought a book in for recycle.  Any book was game.  When the new phone books arrived I went around the neighborhood and collected a bunch of them.  I gave them to the secretaries at city hall.  The ladies put on a few pounds.


I thought I schemed for free food!!!


----------



## JBI

All old code books have intrinsic value. If they were enforced, they must be kept until all buildings built under them no longer exist.

Though having them converted to a different media is a reasonable option - if not electronic then maybe microfilm or microfiche?


----------



## DAYWALKER

With City approval....I donated mine to a local vocational school. They were instructing high school students to learn a trade......and had no idea what a code book was.


----------



## TheCommish

I would be interested in old COBA  codes 1975 forward, epically you had the commentaries


----------



## mtlogcabin

TheCommish said:
			
		

> I would be interested in old COBA  codes 1975 forward, epically you had the commentaries


You can find the code here

http://shop.iccsafe.org/codes/legacy-codes.html?p=1

At one time you could buy all of the legacy codes on CD but I guess the ICC realized they can make more money selling them individually


----------



## Pcinspector1

Send them to Jar for the BCF archive room for later reference. I think Jar has a sprinkled storage room over 100sf to store them in, don't you?. 

pc1


----------



## JPohling

I could sure use a 82 UBC!


----------

